# trying to find the right turbo for my Ga16de



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi,,

I have looked all over the forums here and on SR20nation.com. I see that some folks used a T25 turbo and looked at Wes's Disco potato setup. My friend has a Garrett M27 turbo with a .48 AR trim. He bought it for a civic, but never used it. I was thinking of taking it off his hands and using it for my GA16de setup...but im not sure if its the right size. If the turbo is too small, it will spool quickly and if its too big, it will lag. Im looking for something that will be perfect. Would this turbo work?

It looks like this one 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Garrett-T-2...722&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=300798473882&


----------



## lilGreenB14 (May 13, 2011)

*any luck*

I am in the same boat you are. I have been fighting between a procharger and a turbo kit. I know you can get ideas on Ebay. That is what I have been doing... if you find any info please share it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I personally ran a Garrett T25 with the larger A/R rating on my GA16DET with no problems, other than blowing out exhaust manifold gaskets (another issue entirely). With a very modest setup, and using only 259cc injectors, I was able to achieve a safe 10lbs of boost with an excellent track record of reliability (no difficult cold starts, no leaning out, etc.). I've seen people run as small as T20 turbos without any problems, so I'd stick with one or the other. The T28 setup Wes used was great, but also required a great deal of support parts to gain the best the turbocharger had to offer. If you're looking for a daily driver with that extra "umphf", I'd go T20 or T25. If you want a drag car, go T28.

P.S. the larger the turbo, the larger the boost, i.e. volume. 10psi on a T25 is not the same as 10psi on a T28! Just keep that in mind before you crank your boost controller up, detonate some cylinders, and blow your engine sky high.

P.S.S. also remember clearance issues when you decide what turbo to go with. If you are running a bottom-mount turbo manifold, keep in mind your exhaust housing of the turbo and downflow pipe have to clear the alternator and A/C (if you have A/C and want to keep it). I ended up having to cut my A/C bracket off, and shave down the bolts on the alternator to make my turbo elbow fit. Being the T28 is a larger turbo than the T25, I can forsee problems there. In some cases, the right turbo isn't the biggest one, but the one that will fit!


----------



## 97 Sentra XE (Jan 11, 2013)

*same here..*

I'm in the same boat also.... I was wondering would it be better to get a turbo for the 1.6L or would upgrading the engine be a good choice too?

If anything, is there an order to upgrading to performance parts, or does it not matter?

sorry if its a stupid question but I'm super new at the car performance area


----------



## lilGreenB14 (May 13, 2011)

*turbo*

well.... the ga16de engine and the sr20de engine only have about 30 hp difference (stock)... the sr20 tranny is known for the issues of bad gears.... etc... There have been turboed ga16 engines...I just want to know who has done it and what psi they are running... I know i only want to push about 9psi... figured 280-299 hp is good for me... just wondering who all has done it to the Ga16de engine... I am not wasting my time with the sr20de engine (yes it has more performance parts but I like being unique, you dont see a lot of performance ga16de, but when I have they were pushing impressive numbers) .... let me know what you have done


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

being unique isnt always the smartest route to go when the end result is nothing very impressive...


----------

